# 256MB KVM



## Asim (Mar 10, 2015)

I am looking for a


256MB Memoryu (RAM)
KVM virtualization
8 or 10GB disk (SSD preferred)
ISO Installs
IPv4 at least
IPv6 (if possible)
I can even go with yearly once if the price is right, recommendations?

No RamNode please (12+ VMs running rocksolid there)

No Frantech/BuyVM please (payment from PK is always an issue with Frantech )


----------



## tonyg (Mar 10, 2015)

Try vultr.com


----------



## Asim (Mar 10, 2015)

@tonyg Vultr does not have 256MB KVM   :mellow:


----------



## Nett (Mar 10, 2015)

Atlantic.net has $0.99 256MB SSD KVM's. 4 locations.


----------



## Asim (Mar 10, 2015)

@Nett tried that, poor performance and control panel issues. Cancelled after few hours because the service was not improving


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 10, 2015)

Our VPR-KVM1 plan has all that you're looking for, seen here: https://portal.vapornode.com/?cmd=cart&action=add&id=35

Let me know if you have any questions!

Regards


----------



## Asim (Mar 10, 2015)

@fizzyjoe908 you only accept PAYPAL, thats the main reason I am not going with Frantech


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 10, 2015)

Asim said:


> @fizzyjoe908 you only accept PAYPAL, thats the main reason I am not going with Frantech


Ah, I see. Your post said PK and I wasn't sure what that was. I'd be happy to work with you if you felt like privately speaking about your concerns with PayPal.


----------



## Asim (Mar 10, 2015)

@fizzyjoe908 PK = Pakistan since PAYPAL is not supported here


----------



## tonyg (Mar 10, 2015)

Try ramhost.us.

I pay them via paypal so not sure of other payment options.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 10, 2015)

Our KVM is a bit pricey, but here's our (not advertised) 256MB KVM plan in case you're interested:

256MB Dedicated RAM

15GB Disk Space (SAS 15K RAID10)

500GB Bandwidth

1 IPv4 Address

16 IPv6 Addresses

2 CPU Cores

SolusVM

1Gbps Port

Tampa or Denver

$8.99/Month

$89.90/Year


----------



## MannDude (Mar 10, 2015)

BuyVM and Hostigation are the two that come to mind that can offer this. RamNode and SecureDragon should be able to treat you well also.

All good companies.


----------



## Steven F (Mar 10, 2015)

If PayPal is a problem, what methods can you pay with?


----------



## sv01 (Mar 10, 2015)

Asim said:


> I am looking for a
> 
> 
> 256MB Memoryu (RAM)
> ...





MannDude said:


> *BuyVM* and Hostigation are the two that come to mind that can offer this. *RamNode* and SecureDragon should be able to treat you well also.
> 
> All good companies.


 nice try


----------



## willie (Mar 10, 2015)

I think buyvm now accepts bitcoin through some online processor, I forget which.


----------



## MartinD (Mar 11, 2015)

I presume you're after something in the US?

Could do it in the UK...


----------



## Mid (Mar 11, 2015)

https://crissic.net/kvm_vps

its not 256MB but 512MB vps but only $5/m

they are not paypal only.

mentioned on their page: "We accept BitCoin, all major credit cards, and "


----------



## Asim (Mar 11, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Try ramhost.us.
> 
> I pay them via paypal so not sure of other payment options.


I can get a 256MB KVM with rock solid performance from RamNode

RamHost.us is too pricy now, I last cancelled them some years ago due to poor performance

Thanks for recommending though



KuJoe said:


> Our KVM is a bit pricey, but here's our (not advertised) 256MB KVM plan in case you're interested:
> 
> 256MB Dedicated RAM
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for recommending, this will be an ongoing project so I want to keep costs low. I now I can count on you for solid-KVM experience



MannDude said:


> BuyVM and Hostigation are the two that come to mind that can offer this. RamNode and SecureDragon should be able to treat you well also.
> 
> All good companies.


PAYPAL is a big no-no for me. CreditCards work but some hosts use PAYPAL as CreditCard processor which blocks all non-PAYPAL-SUPPORTED countries including Pakistan



Steven F said:


> If PayPal is a problem, what methods can you pay with?


CreditCards (Stripe, Skrill etc)



willie said:


> I think buyvm now accepts bitcoin through some online processor, I forget which.


Never tried bitcoins and no plan on having a crypto-currency  



MartinD said:


> I presume you're after something in the US?
> 
> Could do it in the UK...


US/UK/Canada/EU is fine but it must be KVM



Mid said:


> https://crissic.net/kvm_vps
> 
> its not 256MB but 512MB vps but only $5/m
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 11, 2015)

@Asim what is your budget? I can offer you the above mentioned plan for cheap if you're willing to pay yearly.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 11, 2015)

> its not 256MB but 512MB vps but only $5/m
> 
> they are not paypal only.
> 
> ...


In that case, if 512MB is OK I'll make 2 recommendations 

1. Nephoscale: 512MB, SSD, 10Gbps port, San Jose, rock solid reliability. 

pricing: Nephoscale's pricing is strange.  Regular price is $5.84 monthly for the 512MB size but you can lower it to about $3.90 monthly if you buy a subscription (1 yr subscription for the 512MB  size is $11.68 upfront but the subscription reduces your monthly payment amouns by 50% so you'll pay about $2.92 monthly...they only take credit cards).  They're also offering $25 in free credits (banner on home page) so you can reduce the price even further

http://nephoscale.com/

2. Mirantis Developer Edition, free for one year, you just need to verify identity with a credit card. location: California

what you get for free: 4GB RAM, 4 cores, 100GB storage, 2 IP addresses ( so you could create a 512MB VPS + a 3.5GB, etc)

company is unlikely to disappear before your 1 yr trial is up: they are swimming in VC funding...Intel just invested $100 million, Dell and Ericsson have also made huge investments.  TL;DR they're planning an IPO next year and are not likely to deadpool any time soon.

https://express.mirantis.com/


----------



## Chatahooch (Mar 11, 2015)

If it is a developer project I have no issues at all with setting you up a KVM for free as long as it is actively being used.


----------



## Asim (Mar 11, 2015)

Chatahooch said:


> If it is a developer project I have no issues at all with setting you up a KVM for free as long as it is actively being used.


Thanks for the generous offer but its not a development project per see. Its an experimentation with linux distributed configuration management


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you have a target budget with this, or did I miss that?


----------



## Serveo (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Asim,

I can offer you a custom VPS package, based on KVM and engine OnApp.

- 256 GB RAM

- 10 GB SSD cached storage

- 500 GB traffic

- 1 IPv4

- IPv6 on request

€ 30,- year excl. VAT (non EU = no vat)

Payment using Paypal or BitPay.

Sadly on this moment we don't cover ISO install's, but we have a big template selection available.


----------



## sleddog (Mar 13, 2015)

https://kihihosting.com may be worth a look.

- Canada

- KVM

- 512MB RAM for $2/month

- CC / Stripe payment

Not SSD. For typical web/mail applications disk IO is fine, but you may find it slow if you have high IO needs.

I have one, quite satisfied. Template installs, but he'll mount an ISO on request.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 13, 2015)

@sleddog Can you post your IO speeds for Kihi? I find it strange they are putting new clients on an overloaded node if other nodes are running fine.


My results:


IO Writes are 17-18MB/s.


IOs Per Second are 29-130 IOPS.


IO Reads are 76-89MB/s


Their response:


Unfortunately the node that you are on is overloaded at the moment and we cannot make any changes it to it until we start moving customers. We have actually installed an SSD-Cached node recently and shall be introducing it to new customers.


Might want to hold off on Kihi until they release their new node.  Other than that, looks very promising.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 13, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Their response:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the node that you are on is overloaded at the moment and we cannot make any changes it to it until we start moving customers.


Wow, kudos for honesty!

Looks like they are tryiing to earn customers for the long term.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 13, 2015)

@tonyg Yeah, I'm glad they didn't try to BS me or I would have canceled already. They offered to migrate me for free when the new node is online so now I play the waiting game.


----------



## sleddog (Mar 14, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> @sleddog Can you post your IO speeds for Kihi?


How did you test? (so I can do the same for comparison purposes).


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 14, 2015)

sleddog said:


> How did you test? (so I can do the same for comparison purposes).


dd, ioping, and hdparm -t


----------



## tonyg (Mar 14, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> dd, ioping, and hdparm -t


I'm pretty sure he meant the exact commands used.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh.

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync

ioping -c4 /

hdparm -t /dev/vda1


----------



## sleddog (Mar 15, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Oh.
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> 
> ...




```
[[email protected]:~] dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 14.4884 s, 74.1 MB/s
[[email protected]:~]
[[email protected]:~] ./ioping -c4 /
4096 bytes from / (ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7ba86d97-682b-4a27-bec6-5828f343ed7f): request=1 time=5.3 ms
4096 bytes from / (ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7ba86d97-682b-4a27-bec6-5828f343ed7f): request=2 time=0.6 ms
4096 bytes from / (ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7ba86d97-682b-4a27-bec6-5828f343ed7f): request=3 time=0.5 ms
4096 bytes from / (ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7ba86d97-682b-4a27-bec6-5828f343ed7f): request=4 time=0.5 ms

--- / (ext4 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7ba86d97-682b-4a27-bec6-5828f343ed7f) ioping statistics ---
4 requests completed in 3008.6 ms, 575 iops, 2.2 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.5/1.7/5.3/2.1 ms
[[email protected]:~] 
[[email protected]:~] hdparm -t /dev/vda1

/dev/vda1:
 Timing buffered disk reads: 134 MB in  3.08 seconds =  43.56 MB/sec
```


----------



## Asim (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone for your recommendations, I went with @KuJoe in US and @notFound in UK


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 26, 2015)

You should have a look at httpzoom.com, KVM plans start from as little as $3.85. not ssds though.


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 26, 2015)

You should have a look at httpzoom.com, KVM plans start from as little as $3.85. not ssds though.


----------

